# Trending threads - how does it work?



## Slioch (11 Apr 2015)

Hi,
I've just noticed the "Trending Threads" box over on the right hand side. Quite a useful feature. I assume it's newish, as I don't recall seeing it before.

Can you advise what it looks at to make a thread "trending"? I'm sure there's probably some hideously complex algorithm behind it, but a laymans explanation would be great.

Thanks


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Apr 2015)

I'm on a laptop and I can't see it anywhere.


----------



## Slioch (11 Apr 2015)

I'm on a laptop too (Windows 7).

It's over in the right hand column on the home page. Reading downwards, the different boxes/sections are...
Your details.
Countdown clock
Staff online now
Users online now
Media gallery
New threads
Trending threads
Recent status updates
Who has visited today
Forum statistics

I think it has just appeared in the last few days (to me, anyway) - it may have been there previously but like you, it was hidden????????


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2015)

Number of people viewing a particular thread?

Only just come on this week and there was that update earlier in the week!


----------



## Turbo Rider (11 Apr 2015)

Must be within a certain timeframe too....most viewed and commented on within the parameters a & b?


----------



## jim55 (11 Apr 2015)

It's not on iPad


----------



## Shaun (11 Apr 2015)

It's only shown on the right hand side of the homepage and uses a combination of replies and views over a pre-defined time period. There are some configurable options, but I haven't really played with those and may just leave it to run as it is for a while to see how it works out.


----------



## Slioch (11 Apr 2015)

Thanks for the explanation I think it's a useful addition to the site. I'm already using it a lot to direct my "browsing".


----------

